# Top 10 Best Looking Dart Frogs



## that Frog Guy

I am new to Poison Dart Frogs so I was just wondering what you think are the top 10 best looking dart frogs so that I can get some ideas for my next frogs. 

P.S. I only care about looks. I do not care how Rare they are. I keep Saltwater Fish and many that do rave about the 5,000 fish but I don't see why. Those fish are always ugly. I will take a 50.00 Beautiful fish over a 5,000 Rare one any day. Please keep that in mind. I do not know if Dart Frog collectors are like Fish collectors or not.


----------



## that Frog Guy

What kind of Frog is the one on the Dendroboard logo. That one looks amazing.


----------



## WeeNe858

That topic is a subjective question.... I've spent a decent amount on freshwater fish that everyone thought was boring despite the fact that I personaly enjoyed them.

That same concept can be applied to frogs. if you like it.. Buy it!


----------



## yadoku

yup, why care what others think?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

The 10 best looking dart frogs are the ones I have.


----------



## that Frog Guy

Which ones do you have Rusty?

I am just trying to plan out which Frog I will buy next.

P.S. Do you post on any other Forums? Your name seems familiar.


----------



## frog dude

It all depends on who you are. You should just research the frogs that you know you like and try to find more that you don't know. Like I said, it all depends on what kind of person you are. This happens to everybody who is in the dart frog hobby at least once: Deciding between species. Oh, that's the worst. They are all so beautiful. 

Here are some care sheets (not for the care, but for the pictures at the bottom. you can use the care part of it if you want to though. ) of a lot of beggining-intermedeit frogs. look at the pics at the bottom, and decide which one you like best.

*note:* The tintorius species care sheet doesn't have pics of all of the morphs. To see most, if not all of the morphs, just google "tictorius morph guide" and you should get a mostly/fully complete list of tinc color morphs.

Easy:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14619-dendrobates-auratus-novice.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14606-dendrobates-azureus-tinctorius-novice.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13856-phyllobates-terribilis-bicolor-novice.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13545-phyllobates-vittatus-novice.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13178-dendrobates-imitator-intermediate.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ca...dobates-tricolor-e-anthonyi-intermediate.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13016-dendrobates-ventrimaculatus-intermediate.html

Now, I only took the care sheets that are only novice to intermediet, and a lot of those species I havn't even heard of (but that's just me and I'm not very experienced yet)

Intermetiet:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/21593-dendrobates-truncatus-beginner-intermediate.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/49265-ranitomeya-variabilis-intermediate.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/21592-allobates-femoralis-zaparo-intermediate.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/17152-dendrobates-galactonotus-intermediate.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/17151-phyllobates-aurotaenia-intermediate.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14607-epipedobates-trivittatus-intermediate.html

Now, I only took the care sheets that are only novice to intermediet, and a lot of those species I haven't even heard of (but that's just me and I'm not very experienced yet). Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## jbherpin

To ask others what YOU like is silly to me. I think frog dude hit the nail on the head by simply providing you with reference pics for you to decide. And btw, it is not a bad idea to read the care tips, as it will greatly benefit your understanding of various species and will ultimately help you make a choice of frog. Best of luck, and definately get what YOU like.

JBear


----------



## Redhead87xc

Here is my list:

1. *D. Tinc Azureus*- cause it's a blue frog. Why would you need any other reason. 
2. *P. Terribilis*- most poisonous animal on Earth and they look like a tough bulldog. 
3. *R. Imitator "Veradero"*- bright metallic colors
4.* R. Vanzolini-* the yellow dots against the black are hypnotizing
5. *O. Granulifera*- the grainy look of their skin
6. *D. Tinc "Brazilian Yellow Head"*- the yellow crown on these guys are the best
7. *O. Pumilio Solarte*- the contrast of the bright red with white feet
8.* R. Reticulata*- for one of the smallest thumbs, their patterns can be crazy in detail
9. *D. Tinc "Lorenzo"*- bright yellow crown on a deep ocean blue body
10. *A. Pepperi Orange/ Redhead*- grainy looking skin with brightly colored crown


----------



## aberreef

In no particular order my top 10 are:-

1) D. tinc Azureus
2) D. tinc Oyapoc
3) D. tinc Brazil
4) O. pumilio 'Blue jeans'
5) O. pumilio 'Bahia Grande'
6) R. Benedicta
7) R. Reticulata
8) R. summersi
9) D. leucomela (especially the netted morph)
10) A species whos name I can't remember This one also fits the rare, expensive tag too and I saw some at the only Dartfrog shop I know of in the UK. They are a stunning black and orange colour, breed extremely slowly and cost about £500 each IF they bacame available. If anyone can shed any light on what they may be (from my dire description) I'd appreciate it

From this list I've already got the first 3 and the blue jeans are on order for a few weeks time I'm getting there slowly


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

that Frog Guy said:


> Which ones do you have Rusty?
> 
> I am just trying to plan out which Frog I will buy next.
> 
> P.S. Do you post on any other Forums? Your name seems familiar.


This is all very very subjective. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. In fact a lot of times, tastes change. As you grow as a hobbyist and learn about more species you may be attracted to different frogs. You may get into obligate or thumbnails or only tincs. Me personally I'm not into thumbnail frogs, I just like bigger frogs. But I recognize there are some absolutely beautiful, stunningly colored thumbs out there. 
I've keep tincs, some auratus, a couple Phyllobates, one species of Adelphobates, and soon some Epipedobates. 
Of course I post on other forums, there's lots of good frog info out there.


----------



## frog dude

jbherpin said:


> To ask others what YOU like is silly to me. I think frog dude hit the nail on the head by simply providing you with reference pics for you to decide. And btw, it is not a bad idea to read the care tips, as it will greatly benefit your understanding of various species and will ultimately help you make a choice of frog. Best of luck, and definately get what YOU like.
> 
> JBear


I should have said that. To me, it all depends also and what kind of frog person you are, too. Some people are into larger frogs, like Rusty, and some people are into thumbs. Everybody has different favorites. search yourself, compair pictures, and find yours.


----------



## that Frog Guy

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> This is all very very subjective. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. In fact a lot of times, tastes change. As you grow as a hobbyist and learn about more species you may be attracted to different frogs. You may get into obligate or thumbnails or only tincs. Me personally I'm not into thumbnail frogs, I just like bigger frogs. But I recognize there are some absolutely beautiful, stunningly colored thumbs out there.
> I've keep tincs, some auratus, a couple Phyllobates, one species of Adelphobates, and soon some Epipedobates.
> Of course I post on other forums, there's lots of good frog info out there.


No, I do not mean frogs.

Do you Post on Fish or Lizard Forums? Your name seems familiar.


----------



## Redhead87xc

frog dude said:


> I should have said that. To me, it all depends also and what kind of frog person you are, too. Some people are into larger frogs, like Rusty, and some people are into thumbs. Everybody has different favorites. search yourself, compair pictures, and find yours.


Why can't you guys just answer the question? The OP is just asking based on looks. It's a simple questions "What are the top 10 best looking frogs" in your opinion. Of course everyone's choices are going to be different. But the least you can do is answer the OPs question without going off on a tangent.


----------



## boabab95

I agree with others, choose what YOU like...
either way, my list [in random order] is:

1.E. anthonyi 'Salvias'
2. E. anthonyi 'santa isabel'
3. E. anthonyi 'highland'
4.E. anthonyi 'Moraspunga'
5. E. antonyi 'Rio saladillo'
6. D. leucomelas
7. D. auratus 'Acon hill'
8. A. haneli
9. A. zaparo
10. O. pumilio 'Tortuguero'


I like anthonyi


----------



## thedude

Redhead87xc said:


> 2. *P. Terribilis*- most poisonous animal on Earth and they look like a tough bulldog.


They are the most toxic vertebrate, not animal.

The frog on the dendroboard logo is Ameerega trivittata, a very awesome looking under rated frog (they are huge too): Dendrobates.org - Ameerega trivittata


As others have said, buy what you like and buy in your experience range.

Here is my list, but it is based solely off frogs I own or have owned and it is in no particular order:
1. reticulata
2. uakarii
3. 'Southern' variabilis
4. 'Varadero' imitator
5. 'Paru' sylvatica
6. 'Lowland' fantastica
7. 'Sapasoa' bassleri
8. 'Cristobal' pumilio
9. 'Saripiqui' pumilio
10. 'Blackwater' amazonica

If I was listing frogs that I don't own, it would mostly be Oophaga, Ranitomeya, and Ameerega species. Most of all of those aren't necessarily for beginners.


----------



## Redhead87xc

thedude said:


> They are the most toxic vertebrate, not animal.



Really? Are you sure? I was under the impression that the Batracotoxin they carry is more poisonous than any otehr poison. If they aren't the most poisonous, then what is? I could be wrong, but I was pretty sure I had my info right. Remember, I am talking poison, not venom. If you could let me know what the most poisonous is that would be great. Thanks man.


----------



## oneshot

Can't believe no one has mentioned these:

A Multitude of Morphs: Harlequin Dart Frogs | The Featured Creature
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-L73HzQl8n...1600/Screen+shot+2011-07-16+at+3.02.06+PM.png

The frogs I want to end up with are (excluding histo's ):
Vanzolini
Veraderos
Yuri imi's
Bastimentos
Mantella Nigricans
FG Vents
Tricolor Santa Isabel
Sirensis "orange"
Variabilis
Flavovittatus
Retics
Banded Imi's
Benedicta


----------



## Cfrog

Leucs
Azureus 
Bicolors
Green Sips
Imitators

those are my 5 I want to end up caring for....so far I have the top 2 and hopefully getting bicolors this week.


----------



## vivlover10

I would first like to say that choosing a frog your own decision. Anybody on dendroboard that knows me, knows that I have a bad habit of asking for their opinion or which frog I should get. Right know I'm stuck between 5 different frogs but I will make work. Just make sure you can handle the care requirements and build your knowledge. Researching is the best thing you can do in this hobby.

My answer to your question.

1. Varadero
2. Summersi
3. Benedicta
4. Reticulata
5. Fantastica doesn't matter which one.
6. Vanzolini
7. Flavovittata 
8. Mint teribilis
9. Escudo
10. Oophaga pumilio popa


----------



## froggies3

aberreef said:


> In no particular order my top 10 are:-
> A species whos name I can't remember This one also fits the rare, expensive tag too and I saw some at the only Dartfrog shop I know of in the UK. They are a stunning black and orange colour, breed extremely slowly and cost about £500 each IF they bacame available. If anyone can shed any light on what they may be (from my dire description) I'd appreciate it
> 
> 
> The Frog you may be talking about could be Oophaga Histrionica "Red Head," (Small or Large Form.) Did it look anything like this?Oophaga histrionica "Small Redhead" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## phender

I don't know if I can get 10, and I know I will leave some out, but here we go in no particular order.
1. R. ventrimaculatus (Iquitos, blackwater, red vent)- I can't believe more people didn't put these. Sorry but I love this pic.








2 D. tinc. azureus - Like Nate said, its a big blue frog with water drop-like black spots
3.D. auratus "El Cope" - Turquoise and bronze and not shy
4. O. pumilio "Bastimentos" - variety of colors
5. R. imatator "Standard" - Metallic green w/ blue legs
6. D. leucomelas
7. R. summersii
8. O. pumilio "Colon" - 
9. O. pumilio "Escudo" - Check out Dizzle's new pumilio thread and tell me I'm wrong  http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/82689-pumilio.html
10. R. benedicta

I left out the crazy stuff that you have to know someone special to get or you can't get at all.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

aberreef said:


> A species whos name I can't remember This one also fits the rare, expensive tag too and I saw some at the only Dartfrog shop I know of in the UK. They are a stunning black and orange colour, breed extremely slowly and cost about £500 each IF they bacame available. If anyone can shed any light on what they may be (from my dire description) I'd appreciate it


Probably some sort of Oophaga, maybe some form of O. sylvatica or histrionica. 

I'll stick to frogs that are relatively available because some of the rare histos, sylvatica and other uncommon Ranitomeya and Oophaga look awesome. 
In no order:

1) D. tinctorius "azureus"/ "new river"/ "kutari river" (They all look fairly similar)
2) D. auratus CR green/black
3) D. auratus "superblue" (especially the ones that look like the blue/bronze histos!)
4) D. leucomelas
5) R. amazonica (ventrimacula) "Iquitos" 
6) R. variabilis "Southern"
7) R. benedicta
8) D. tinctorius "oyapok"
9) O. pumilio any of the blue/green populations (cayo de agua, popa, loma partida, etc.)
10) O. escudo
There are a lot more... it's pretty hard to pick just 10.
Bryan


----------



## jeeperrs

1. R. Ventrimaculata Blackwater (why? because I am buying some now)
2. Auratus El Cope (why? Because I have 6)
3. R. Benedicta
4. R. Imitator Chazuta
5. O. Bastimentos Cemetary
6. O. "Blue Jeans"
7. R. Fantasia
8. T. Azureus
9. D. Leucomelas
10. Any frog up for adoption.


----------



## whitethumb

im numbering number 1 because i'll have to wait forever to get one: the rest are in no particular order 

1. D.tinc. Tumucumaque (i believe i've seen it called peacock) 

granuliferus (green)
bastimento (gold dust)
azureus (cause its a blue frog )
blue truncatus 
bastimentos red frog beach
esperanza
ranitomeya benedicta
ranitomeya reticulata 
ameerega bassleri (blue/chrome green)


----------



## goof901

no particular order
pumilio loma partida-the blue ones
pumilio uyama river-the blue ones too
chrome blue bassleri
varadero fants
varadero imis


----------



## Spaff

Only considering the more readily available species, this is what I've come up with in no particular order:

1. D. auratus 'El Cope'
2. O. pumilio 'Bastimentos'
3. O. pumilio 'Cristobal'
4. R. sirensis (lamasi) Standard
5. E. tricolor 'Highland'
6. E. tricolor 'Rio Saladillo'
7. R. sirensis (lamasi) 'Orange'
8. R. reticulata
9. R. benedicta
10. A. bassleri

One extra: A. trivittata


----------



## thedude

aberreef said:


> 10) A species whos name I can't remember This one also fits the rare, expensive tag too and I saw some at the only Dartfrog shop I know of in the UK. They are a stunning black and orange colour, breed extremely slowly and cost about £500 each IF they bacame available. If anyone can shed any light on what they may be (from my dire description) I'd appreciate it


My guess is Ameerega silverstonei: Dendrobates.org - Ameerega silverstonei




Redhead87xc said:


> Really? Are you sure? I was under the impression that the Batracotoxin they carry is more poisonous than any otehr poison. If they aren't the most poisonous, then what is? I could be wrong, but I was pretty sure I had my info right. Remember, I am talking poison, not venom. If you could let me know what the most poisonous is that would be great. Thanks man.


I'm not sure, but every time I see a reference it says vertebrate, not animal.


----------



## frog dude

no particular order

yellow terribilis

orange terribilis

almost all of the tinc morphs

leucs

Auratus

pumilo blue/black jeans, El Dorado, Escudo

galacts

vents red/orange and blackwater

all imitators,

variabilis

in my opinion, these are all amazing frogs, tho some are harder to keep then others.


----------



## Redhead87xc

thedude said:


> I'm not sure, but every time I see a reference it says vertebrate, not animal.


I am almost 100% sure the Toxin found on Terribilis is the most poisonous. I remember watching "Nature's Deadliest" on Animal Planet last year and seeing them at the top of the list. I have seen the Pufferfish listed online before, but for the most part all I see are lists of the top Venomous animals. I believe the toxin found on Terribilis is ranked most deadly because of the little amount needed to kill and time frame that a person can die from it.


----------



## whitethumb

Redhead87xc said:


> I am almost 100% sure the Toxin found on Terribilis is the most poisonous. I remember watching "Nature's Deadliest" on Animal Planet last year and seeing them at the top of the list. I have seen the Pufferfish listed online before, but for the most part all I see are lists of the top Venomous animals. I believe the toxin found on Terribilis is ranked most deadly because of the little amount needed to kill and time frame that a person can die from it.


he's not disputing the fact that they're the most poisonous, he's simply stating that he's only seen them referenced as vertebrate, not an animal.


----------



## Redhead87xc

whitethumb said:


> he's not disputing the fact that they're the most poisonous, he's simply stating that he's only seen them referenced as vertebrate, not an animal.


I know he's not. I was just throwing in what Ive heard for him to know and others in the future.


----------



## VicSkimmr

Tough question. Putting aside Pumilio as I don't know anything about them and can never keep up with different morphs, these are my favorite.

1. R. benedicta
2. A. pepperi
3. R. sirensis (standard lamasi)
4. R. imitator Baja Huallaga
5. R. imitator Chazuta
6. P. terribilis (mint)
7. R. vanzolini
8. R. variabilis "southern"
9. A. bassleri
10. D. auratus


----------



## Dendro Dave

Redhead87xc said:


> I am almost 100% sure the Toxin found on Terribilis is the most poisonous. I remember watching "Nature's Deadliest" on Animal Planet last year and seeing them at the top of the list. I have seen the Pufferfish listed online before, but for the most part all I see are lists of the top Venomous animals. I believe the toxin found on Terribilis is ranked most deadly because of the little amount needed to kill and time frame that a person can die from it.


In this book...









It says Batrachotoxin is #2 If i remember correctly. I think 1, was box jelly fish or some kinda sea cucumber or something i forget...but terribilis is most toxic vertebrate as others said. 

Botulinum toxin produced by a bacteria is most deadly natural toxin though last I heard.

As far as best looking dart frog...

#1-#10 Benedicta


----------



## Redhead87xc

Dendro Dave said:


> In this book...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Batrachotoxin is #2 If i remember correctly. I think 1, was box jelly fish or some kinda sea cucumber or something i forget...but terribilis is most toxic vertebrate as others said.
> 
> Botulinum toxin produced by a bacteria is most deadly natural toxin though last I heard.
> 
> As far as best looking dart frog...
> 
> #1-#10 Benedicta


Well if it says it in that book I guess its right. That book is a pretty reputable source. From the websites and such that I have read recently, I guess it is debatable to some about which is more deadly. Plus, I believe the box jellyfish has a venom and not a poison. Venom must be injected while poison must be absorbed or injested. Either way, they're both pretty damn deadly. Dendro Dave ill send you the links later. I don't want to high jack this thread any longer. I apologize to the OP.


----------



## aberreef

froggies3 said:


> The Frog you may be talking about could be Oophaga Histrionica "Red Head," (Small or Large Form.) Did it look anything like this?Oophaga histrionica "Small Redhead" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Nope, not them. They are stunning though These frogs were the size of Tincs, jet black with orange patches. Looking at the harlequin guide a few posts back it looked like one of those. Next time I visit the shop (assuming they're still there) I'll take my camera


----------



## aberreef

thedude said:


> My guess is Ameerega silverstonei: Dendrobates.org - Ameerega silverstonei
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not them either but OMG that's GORGEOUS!!!!!! Can I make the list a top 11


----------



## aledr2004

Going back to your original post I know exactly what you mean about the saltwater hobby. My brother is heavily into the reef hobby and i will often accompany him on road trips to collect some rare fish that costs more than my months mortgage payment.

"wait till you see it its amazing" he'll say. More often than not it's some bland black or brown fish that i wouldn't look twice at next to a cheapo clownfish or mandarin. He only wants fish that nobody else has. I did suggest to him that the reason no-one has them is cause they're s**t! 

As for frogs, i think the Azureus is the poster boy for the hobby and the reason i wanted to keep darts at all. They may be the clown fish of darts but like the clowns they are stunning and fun to watch.


----------



## waynowon

My current fav is both benadicta . Crazy color and sunglasses to boot


----------



## KC3

waynowon said:


> My current fav is both benadicta . Crazy color and sunglasses to boot


Which one do you like the most?


----------



## Dendro Dave

KC3 said:


> Which one do you like the most?


You didn't ask me but I'm answering anyways ...

I think the shuashzawatitsname is my favorite...the pampa is getting a raw deal though. It is in this rather strange position that if the other morph didn't exist or wasn't in the hobby the pampa would basically be the god of dart frogs like the other morph is to us...but that other morph with the reticulation just seems to resonate a bit more with most people so this other frog that is 99% as awesome gets the shaft. I mean it is one bad mother... Shut yo mouth! What !!...I'm just talkin bout Shaft  Can you dig it? (Yes I know that isn't exactly how it goes...just roll with it)


----------



## KC3

Lol well duh of course I didn't ask you  probably because I already know what your favorite is because you told me this before haha. 

But seriously, I totally disagree lol the pampas are totally where it's at haha there's a lot of frogs that have a blue reticulation but that blue on black is amazing (even the song is sweet lol) and the red just adds to their beauty. 

I think we're both saying the one we love only because we only have one morph, the only true way we're going to decide this debate is if we get both  lol 

That's your goal as well as mine

Thanks for all your help by the way buddy



Dendro Dave said:


> You didn't ask me but I'm answering anyways ...
> 
> I think the shuashzawatitsname is my favorite...the pampa is getting a raw deal though. It is in this rather strange position that if the other morph didn't exist or wasn't in the hobby the pampa would basically be the god of dart frogs like the other morph is to us...but that other morph with the reticulation just seems to resonate a bit more with most people so this other frog that is 99% as awesome gets the shaft. I mean it is one bad mother... Shut yo mouth! What !!...I'm just talkin bout Shaft  Can you dig it? (Yes I know that isn't exactly how it goes...just roll with it)


----------



## KC3




----------



## pdfCrazy

He didnt mention they had to be available, so some on my list are not available (legally) in the U.S. , but I still think they're beautiful and hope one day I can keep them,

1.) O. Lehmanii (blue/black)
2.) O. Histrionica (all)
3.) Castaneoticus
4.) R. Mysteriosus
5.) R. Biolat
6.) R. Vanzolinii
7.) D auratus (green & black CR)
8.) D tinctorius "tumucumaque"
9.) D. Leucomelas
10.) O. Pumilio Cayo Nancy/Solarte


----------



## Dendro Dave

pdfCrazy said:


> He didnt mention they had to be available, so some on my list are not available (legally) in the U.S. , but I still think they're beautiful and hope one day I can keep them,
> 
> 1.) O. Lehmanii (blue/black)
> 2.) O. Histrionica (all)
> 3.) Castaneoticus
> 4.) R. Mysteriosus
> 5.) R. Biolat
> 6.) R. Vanzolinii
> 7.) D auratus (green & black CR)
> 8.) D tinctorius "tumucumaque"
> 9.) D. Leucomelas
> 10.) O. Pumilio Cayo Nancy/Solarte


"Mysteriosus" ...very cool frog, cooler name...About the only one with a comparably cool name is probably "Darklands" (Another very very cool frog).

You know that is probably my one complaint about *"Benedicta".*.. *Crap name*, makes me think of... eh Benedict Arnold? Benedictine monks? Benedict Cumberbatch? ...Hmm guess I'll go with Cumberbatch. He's got some good IMDB credits, such as Khan Noonien Singh (Ricardo Montalban is *THE *Khan though), Sherlock Holmes, Steven Hawking... etc 

So in my rage over their crap name, I will just think of this...









Scratch that. If we're going with Star Trek, Maybe something like this...









And...*FROGS ARE COOL*...We're back on topic 

P.S. If anyone objects to the girl...The Sears Catalogs we used to flip through as kids for toys had racier stuff, and it is Star Trek...So your argument would automatically be invalid


----------



## mora

I find this an a website
The Poison Dart Frog is probably the most poisonous animal on earth.The 2 inch long (5cm) golden poison dart frog has enough venom to kill 10 adult humans or 20,000 mice. Only 2 micrograms of this lethal toxin (the amount that fits on the head of a pin) is capable of killing a human or other large mammal. They are called “dart frogs” because indigenous Amerindians’ use of their toxic secretions to poison the tips of their blow-darts. Poison dart frogs keep their poison in their skins and will sicken or kill anybody who touches or eats it


Dendro Dave said:


> In this book...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Batrachotoxin is #2 If i remember correctly. I think 1, was box jelly fish or some kinda sea cucumber or something i forget...but terribilis is most toxic vertebrate as others said.
> 
> Botulinum toxin produced by a bacteria is most deadly natural toxin though last I heard.
> 
> As far as best looking dart frog...
> 
> #1-#10 Benedicta


----------



## Dendro Dave

mora said:


> I find this an a website
> The Poison Dart Frog is probably the most poisonous animal on earth.The 2 inch long (5cm) golden poison dart frog has enough venom to kill 10 adult humans or 20,000 mice. Only 2 micrograms of this lethal toxin (the amount that fits on the head of a pin) is capable of killing a human or other large mammal. They are called “dart frogs” because indigenous Amerindians’ use of their toxic secretions to poison the tips of their blow-darts. Poison dart frogs keep their poison in their skins and will sicken or kill anybody who touches or eats it


Anyone else find it ironic that the post being quoted is by me, it is all about frogs, and is still almost more off topic then my Zardoz post that was deleted by mods? 

Just kidding man, it falls under the frogs are cool subject and I suppose not any more off topic then my last post LOL... So carry on


----------

